# Own Composition "La Sierra"



## AndiGuitar (May 5, 2014)

Recently i wrote a piece called "La Sierra". I tried to describe "Rocky mountains". I hope i did well getting the mood of it. It would be really nice if you could take a listen and give me some feedback.
Also don't be to harsh in means of the recording quality, i do not have the best recording tools or equipment. I hope you'll enjoy listening to it!






have a nice day!
Andreas Wellhöfer


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

If you're still checking this, I loved it. I would have liked the rhythm to be less sporadic but maybe that's just what you were going for.


----------



## AndiGuitar (May 5, 2014)

Yeah im still checking this, thanks a lot


----------

